# [Gothic 3] Wo finde Ich Katanas für das Meisterschwert



## Matthias-Nachtmann (26. November 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Wo finde Ich Katanas für das Meisterschwert*

Ich hab mir vor kurzem den Bauplan für ein Meisterschwert gekauft, hab aber noch keinen Ahnung wo ich die 2 Katanas herbekomme.
Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn mir das einer sagen würde


----------



## Fraggerick (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wo finde Ich Katanas für das Meisterschwert*



			
				Matthias-Nachtmann am 26.11.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir vor kurzem den Bauplan für ein Meisterschwert gekauft, hab aber noch keinen Ahnung wo ich die 2 Katanas herbekomme.
> Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn mir das einer sagen würde


na, also erstens hast du bei den questtruhen (guck ma im innoszorn thread) eines dabei, und zwotens ne chance, das es in den letzten paar truhen noch mal eines is...

und, drittens haben afaik auch manche händler eines....

währe supi, wenn einer wüsste, wo man die kaufen kann, ich hätte gerne 4 davon


----------



## APinkerton (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wo finde Ich Katanas für das Meisterschwert*



			
				Fraggerick am 26.11.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias-Nachtmann am 26.11.2006 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis du in den Questtruhen ein zweites findest hast du schon längst in diesen dein Meisterschwert schon fertig gefunden. Glaub mir, das geht zulange. Im Grunde ist es fast unmöglich und die Chance das es ein Händler hat ist zu gering, als dass ich darauf bauen würde.

Ich weiß das Schwert sieht toll aus und es zeiht auch ordenltich Schaden ab, aber es gibt besseres und der Ärger lohnt sich nicht.

AP


----------

